# Natural silver nuggets platinum or meteorites? What do you think?



## r4real (Oct 27, 2021)

Hello can anyone tell me what this is? If I was to breàk it in half it is 100% the shinest metal I've ever seen. The outside Is covered in a thick calcite type crust. Thanks those are 2 different nuggets


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm not sure, but if it breaks it will be some kind of mineral.
It resembles among other things arsenic mineral, be careful.
Where in the world did it originate?
Not precisely.
What is its specific gravity and so on.
Not enough information to determine more.
Per-Ove


----------



## andu (Oct 27, 2021)

The middle one looks like an awkward pyrite.


----------



## Sputins (Oct 27, 2021)

Could be zinc?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 27, 2021)

What is this? Guessing contest?
If it is Arsenic it is dangerous and should be handled with care.
The OP has not given enough information to determine anything with any kind of certainty.


----------



## Magneticenergy (Oct 28, 2021)

Whats it do when a neodymium magnet is involved? But if it breaks apart like you said then most likely not a meteorite. Perhaps mica schist? Thats my guess. Especially the middle one.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 28, 2021)

Arsenic. Will have a slow state of oxidation appearing white. Which explains why it's shiny inside when broke open.

Andrew


----------



## John1122 (Oct 28, 2021)

IDK looks like Robot Poo. Probably from a Sony AIBO.
Kinda Looks like a dental almalgum. Lump


----------



## notehunter494 (Oct 29, 2021)

Antimony? Is the break a radial pattern of bright metal? Looks a lot like a specimen I used to have.


----------



## galenrog (Oct 29, 2021)

Based on the images provided, I have to agree with Andrew. Without proper testing, I lean toward arsenic. Common. Often mistaken for other minerals. Will do great damage when handled improperly.

Time for more coffee.


----------

